# help understanding oil painting techniques



## kinkyink85

hello everyone, i am new to this forum, i am a tattoo artist and i love to use acrylic paints and graphite drawing. I am starting to give oils a go and i have a question t start me off, see the photo attached....

seeing paintings like this made me choose to try oils. I love how it looks almost like its cloudy or in a dream, its so soft. i| want to be able to paint with this effect especially portraiture. 

QUESTION.....is there a particular name for this style or is this just the effect oils give off or is it both or the type of oil mediums used to mix???. i have no idea. If someone can help i would be so grateful.

Thank you :-D


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum kinkyink85. You have picked gorgeous examples. I would so love to be able to do this kind of work but I don't think I ever could. The dreamy effect is produced by blending. Oil has the quality of blending like no other medium. It stays wet for a long time so you can work with it. Taking a "Mop Brush" -- it looks like a makeup brush -- and going over the painting very very lightly with it will take the harshness out of the strokes and give a light dreamy effect. This really takes a lot of experience to get it just right. Over doing on a mop brush is the easiest way to totally ruin a painting.


----------



## mikie1856

This should help you and how to get setup and how you want to oil paint.......http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/096621174X?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_timeline_asin


----------

